# Cactus Costume



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Check out this Instructable I made for Persimmon's Halloween costume this year! It was super easy and only took me about 45 minutes to finish.

http://www.instructables.com/id/Cactus-Costume/


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

So cool and super cute, good job!  Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

I saw this picture on facebook and almost died from all the cutenesss!!!  :lol:


----------



## Hissy-Fit-Hazel (Jul 15, 2011)

hahahaha  very cute!


----------



## xiwishtoloveyou (Mar 22, 2011)

So cute! I love it! :lol: He doesn't even look bothered.


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

xiwishtoloveyou said:


> So cute! I love it! :lol: He doesn't even look bothered.


Nope, not at all  I made sure the belly strap was only just tight enough that it wouldn't immediately fall off, so he mostly just ignored the whole thing.


----------



## LizardGirl (Aug 25, 2008)

Ahaha! Adorable!


----------



## Rainy (Jul 27, 2011)

Your instructable is adorable too. HOWEVER, I need to see an actual video on how to get it on a hedgehog because I don't think Harvey and Izzy will play along. :roll:


----------



## Mushaboom (Jun 23, 2011)

Lol, I'll work on that. Gotta attempt to record it either one or no-handed somehow so... I'll repost tomorrow, either with a nifty video or an apology. Ha.


----------



## nikkivsthesea (Apr 24, 2012)

Video???


----------



## nikkivsthesea (Apr 24, 2012)

Did you make it for the hedgehog to walk into? Or did you have to strap it with like velcro or something?


----------



## Tasha (Feb 24, 2009)

Brilliant!


----------

